# Limit of Combustible Materials in Type II-B Construction?



## fj80 (Apr 25, 2018)

2012 IBC, Type II-B Construction

I received a comment from my plan reviewer regarding built-in wood benches in a restaurant, stating that I need to show that the amount of wood benches is under the limit allowed for combustible materials. Where would I find this limit stated in the code? And is it the IBC or International Fire Code, or other?


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 25, 2018)

I believe it is in chapter 8, interior finishes don't have my book in front of me at the moment.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2018)

Ask the plan reviewer to provide the specific code section.

I bet he can't


----------



## fj80 (Apr 25, 2018)

my250r11 said:


> I believe it is in chapter 8, interior finishes don't have my book in front of me at the moment.


Section 805 does refer to combustible materials in types I and II construction, but it doesn't talk about anything like built-in benches. Just subfloors, wood flooring and insulating boards.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 25, 2018)

If you were to reach and call the benches combustible trim........I think I would have a hard time going there.


*[F] 806.7 Interior trim. *Material, other than foam plastic

used as interior _trim_, shall have a minimum Class C flame

spread and smoke-developed index when tested in accordance

with ASTM E84 or UL 723, as described in Section

803.1.1. Combustible _trim_, excluding handrails and guardrails,

shall not exceed 10 percent of the specific wall or ceiling

area to which it is attached.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2018)

It is furniture, built onsite or brought in and bolted into place the combustible loading is the same. Sheet rock the walls and build the furniture or hang the wood cabinets Make him provide the code section to prove you are wrong.


----------



## cda (Apr 25, 2018)

Guess I need to ask about wood table chairs now.

Small town? To much time?

Yes ask for the code reference


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2018)

Perhaps the plan checker is referencing 2 provisions that mentions furnishing. (2012) Table 803.9 Note f. "chancel furnishing" is exempt and Section 806; "Fixed or movable walls and partitions, paneling, wall pads and crash pads applied structurally or for decoration, acoustical correction, surface insulation or other purposes shall be considered interior finish if they cover 10 percent or more of the wall or of the ceiling area, and shall not be considered decorative materials or furnishings.

The 2018 Section 801.1 "The provisions of this chapter shall govern interior finish, interior trim, furniture, furnishings, decorative materials and decorative vegetation in buildings. Existing building shall comply with Sections 803 through 808. New buildings shall comply with Section s 804 through 808, and Section 803 of the IBC."

Lots of new sections in the 2018 Chapter 8 that further clarify and expands on combustibles in certain use groups.


----------



## fj80 (Apr 25, 2018)

cda said:


> Guess I need to ask about wood table chairs now.
> 
> Small town? To much time?
> 
> Yes ask for the code reference


Yes, small town. Maybe too much time. I'll ask for specific code section. Thanks, all!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 25, 2018)

My 2018 does not have the words "furniture or furnishings" in the scope

CHAPTER 8
INTERIOR FINISHES


User notes:   
About this chapter: Chapter 8 contains the performance requirements for controlling fire growth and smoke propagation within buildings by restricting interior finish and decorative materials. The provisions of this chapter require materials used as interior finishes and decorations to meet certain flame spread index or flame propagation criteria and smoke development criteria based on the relative fire hazard associated with the occupancy. The performance of the material is evaluated based on test standards.   
Code development reminder: Code change proposals to sections preceded by the designation [F] will be considered by the International Fire Code Development Committee during the 2019 (Group B) Code Development Cycle.   


SECTION 801
SCOPE

801.1 Scope.
The provisions of this chapter shall govern the use of materials used as interior finishes, trim and decorative materials

806 does use the word furnishings 

SECTION 806
 DECORATIVE MATERIALS AND TRIM

[F] 806.1 General.
The following requirements shall apply to all occupancies:

1.    Furnishings or decorative materials of an explosive or highly flammable character shall not be used.

2.    Fire-retardant coatings in existing buildings shall be maintained so as to retain the effectiveness of the treatment under service conditions encountered in actual use.

3.    Furnishings or other objects shall not be placed to obstruct exits, access thereto, egress therefrom or visibility thereof.

4.    The permissible amount of decorative vegetation and noncombustible decorative materials shall not be limited.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> My 2018 does not have the words "furniture or furnishings" in the scope



Know what mine doesn't either  All that stuff in the (2015 & '18) IFC!


----------



## RLGA (Apr 25, 2018)

FV, read Section 801.1 that you posted—it does state “furniture, furnishings...”


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 25, 2018)

RLGA said:


> FV, read Section 801.1 that you posted—it does state “furniture, furnishings...”


YES I clarified it's from the IFC


----------



## RLGA (Apr 25, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> YES I clarified it's from the IFC


Got it! Thanks for the clarification. I thought you were posting the section from the IBC.


----------



## cda (Apr 25, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Know what mine doesn't either  All that stuff in the (2015 & '18) IFC!
> View attachment 2849




Ok but where does the op question fit into IFC 801????


Seems like still a non issue


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 26, 2018)

fj80 said:


> 2012 IBC, Type II-B Construction
> 
> I received a comment from my plan reviewer regarding built-in wood benches in a restaurant, stating that I need to show that the amount of wood benches is under the limit allowed for combustible materials. Where would I find this limit stated in the code? And is it the IBC or International Fire Code, or other?



Our fire marshal reviews all commercial plans, as does planing & zoning, infrastructure, ect.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 26, 2018)

FV
Section 805 of the 2018 IFC deals with upholstered furniture in specific I, R and B ambulatory care facilities. "A" occupancies are not mentioned.

I see it as an enforcement nightmare because we final buildings all the time with no furniture in them.


----------



## steveray (Apr 26, 2018)

I'm with MT, most wood meets flame spread and smoke developed fo finishes because I believe the base line is for white oak if I recall....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 27, 2018)

The Fire Safety reviewer for state buildings in Virginia has required us to fill concealed combustible spaces within fixed benches with fiberglass insulation or else provide sprinklers in them.


----------



## cda (Apr 27, 2018)

Paul Sweet said:


> The Fire Safety reviewer for state buildings in Virginia has required us to fill concealed combustible spaces within fixed benches with fiberglass insulation or else provide sprinklers in them.




Sounds like they are using the “ code stretcher 3000” 2016 year model


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 30, 2018)

It tends to be a problem with the finishes (vanish or resin on the woods- see if you can use a low flammable varnish-)


----------



## steveray (Apr 30, 2018)

You get the 160 cuft exceptions in NFPA 13 (and others), I cant imagine your concealed spaces being more than that....


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2018)

steveray said:


> You get the 160 cuft exceptions in NFPA 13 (and others), I cant imagine your concealed spaces being more than that....



It is not a sprinkler issue


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 30, 2018)

The way out of it for an design team is to state that furniture and furnishing are the responsibility of the owner - and place a section in that covers flammability of furnishings for the owner's reference.


----------



## fj80 (May 23, 2018)

Follow up- I asked the plan reviewer to provide the relevant code section. They dropped the issue and approved the plans.


----------



## cda (May 23, 2018)

Ahh never mind


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2018)

YAY!...Common sense prevails....


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 23, 2018)

It was an easy bet to win


----------

